# Fan Replacement



## Rich Koster (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a Dell laptop model PPX. Has anyone ever changed a fan, which seems to have quit, on this model or a similar one? If so, is it easily done or a frustrating project? FYI I have worked in electronics for many years, just never took apart a computer before.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Sep 10, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> FYI I have worked in electronics for many years, just never took apart a computer before.



I have worked in computers for many years but have never taken apart a laptop. And I have friends who have built their own computers from spare parts but to my knowledge none of them have ever taken apart a laptop. It just isn't done.


----------



## Webservant (Sep 10, 2009)

I just replaced that same part but for a different brand. It was *brain surgery*. No kidding. I had to disassemble the entire laptop, top down. Completely. It was a pain in the neck.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 10, 2009)

Mark Hettler said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > FYI I have worked in electronics for many years, just never took apart a computer before.
> ...



Hmm, I do it all the time. But Webservant is right, it's like surgery. You usually need to be very careful removing the keyboard bezel and other plastic trim parts. There are guides on the web for taking apart laptops, but it is not for the faint of heart.

I replaced a fan on a Toshiba Satellite, a screen on a Sony Vaio, and I've even soldered in extra memory on a netbook because they didn't leave a slot for expansion. The first time I took a laptop apart, I was resigned to losing it, but it went back together with great care. It gets easier as you tackle different ones.


----------



## Edward (Sep 10, 2009)

I've ripped open several desktops - and even put a few back together again. But the one time I tried to fix a laptop, I couldn't figure out a way that I could get it open without breaking the case. It's still in the spare room in case I even need a boat anchor.


----------



## Webservant (Sep 11, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> Mark Hettler said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...


The one I just disassembled was a Toshiba Satellite.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm gathering that this isn't something I'll be able to pull off on the kitchen table while sipping my morning coffee.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 12, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> Mark Hettler said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



I'm considering buying a fan and rigging it as an outboard device with some kind of makeshift doghouse. Do the fans come in a case like the old muffin fans that can be mounted, or are they solder terminal mounted to a pc board?


----------



## Webservant (Sep 12, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Hettler said:
> ...


There are devices you can buy that you put the laptop on top of - sort of like an external fan assembly. I think it's called a laptop cooler or something like that. I have never tried one, but I have a friend who has and he says it worked.


----------



## Berean (Sep 12, 2009)

I also have a friend who bought a "laptop cooler" at Newegg and she says it works very well. Not pricey. They run maybe $15-$25 with some higher.

Newegg.com - laptop cooler


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 12, 2009)

Berean said:


> I also have a friend who bought a "laptop cooler" at Newegg and she says it works very well. Not pricey. They run maybe $15-$25 with some higher.
> 
> Newegg.com - laptop cooler



I did a search engine shopping trip. It seems that I can get these at Walmart or Radio Shack which are both close to home. I plan on removing the cover of the RAM panel on the bottom, drilling a matrix of tiny holes in the cover & glue a non-metallic piece of screen on the cover. The cooler will then be able to force air through the unit and keep the processor from overheating.

Brothers, I appreciate your input. The combined ideas and advice led me to a cheap fix without spending hours of this:


----------

